# Aufwändes eines Software Projektes



## Foermchen82 (29. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich erinnere mich dunkel an meine Studienzeit wo gesagt wurde, dass die Aufwände für Analyse/Spezifikation, Umsetzung und Test jeweils ein Drittel betragen.

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

Gibt es dazu Quellen, wo man sowas nachlesen kann?

Danke im voraus


----------



## musiKk (29. Nov 2010)

Klar. Der Klassiker: _The Mythical Man-Month_ von Fred Brooks. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, beträgt die Umsetzung bei ihm allerdings nur ein Sechstel der Zeit.


----------



## ARadauer (29. Nov 2010)

Ich denke auch das ein drittel Entwicklungszeit einwenig viel ist...


----------



## Andi_CH (29. Nov 2010)

Was ist die Entwicklungszeit? Für mich ist das die Gesamtzeit und davon ist Implementation und Test in etwa 30% ...


Bei Projekten die "auf der grünen Wiese " gestartet werden, also so richtig mit Requirements Spezifikation, ist der Implementations- und Testaufwand sogar unter 30% des Gesamtaufwandes.

Bei Umbauten wird Test und Implementation in etwa 30% ausmachen, aber erfahrungsgemäss ist es nicht weit davon weg.

Wartungsprojekte sind trügerisch - da macht man keine grosse bis gar keine Analysen und Designs mehr, was sich aber früher oder später rächt, weil der Gesamtaufand bei der Pflege von organisch gewachsenen Softwarehaufen wesentlich höher ist als wenn ...... und genau da liegt das Problem. Es wir nie jemand herausfinden was gewesen währe wenn ....

Wo das zu lesen ist weiss ich nicht, ich habe das aus über 15 Jahren Erfahrung und dem lezten Nachdiplomstudium, wo eigentlich im grossen Ganzen nur meine Erfahrungen bestätigt wurden.


----------



## Tobias (1. Dez 2010)

Was lebt ihr in schönen, heilen Welten ... Also ich verbringe (gefühlt) 95% meiner Zeit mit Implementieren.


----------



## Foermchen82 (1. Dez 2010)

Tobias hat gesagt.:


> Was lebt ihr in schönen, heilen Welten ... Also ich verbringe (gefühlt) 95% meiner Zeit mit Implementieren.



das sagt ja aber nichts darüber  aus, was trotzdem an Anaylseaufwänden evtl. von anderen gebracht wird. Irgendwoher müssen deine Anforderungen ja kommen


----------



## Andi_CH (2. Dez 2010)

Tobias hat gesagt.:


> Was lebt ihr in schönen, heilen Welten ... Also ich verbringe (gefühlt) 95% meiner Zeit mit Implementieren.



Wie Förmchen schon sagte: Die Verteilung muss nicht pro Person so sein, sondern der Gesamtaufwand eines Projektes über mehrere Monate oder gar Jahre verteilt sich so.
Du bist sicher in einem Wartungsprojekt - Weiterentwicklung eines bestehenden Systemes.
Entweder jemand jemand anderes denkt darüber nach wo was zu implementieren ist und gibt dir den Auftrag oder es gibt früher oder später eine mittlere Katastrophe weil es keine Dokumentation mehr gibt und niemand mehr versteht was im System abgeht.


----------



## ARadauer (2. Dez 2010)

Tobias hat gesagt.:


> Was lebt ihr in schönen, heilen Welten ... Also ich verbringe (gefühlt) 95% meiner Zeit mit Implementieren.



Du hackst 95% deiner Zeit neuen Code? ???:L
Hauptberuflich, für welche Firma?

Ich fänd das Cool, ich teste nicht so gerne ;-)


----------



## VfL_Freak (2. Dez 2010)

Moin,

hmm, ich meine mich dunkel daran zu erinnern, dass mir auf Uni mal sowas wie eine 50-20-30-Regel beigebracht wurde ....
50 % Analyse und Design
20 % Codierung
30 % Test

Wobei es hier in meiner derzeitigen Firma eher sowas wie 5-60-5-30 ist ...
 5 % Analyse und Design
60 % Codierung
 5 % Test
30 % Fehlersuche und Behebung :lol:

gruß
Klaus


----------



## Foermchen82 (2. Dez 2010)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> hmm, ich meine mich dunkel daran zu erinnern, dass mir auf Uni mal sowas wie eine 50-20-30-Regel beigebracht wurde ....
> 50 % Analyse und Design
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich möchte mal gerne ein Projekt haben wo ich ausreichend Zeit für die Analyse habe und mich nicht wegen jedem Tag rechtfertigen muss.


----------



## Marco13 (2. Dez 2010)

Ich verlinke mal ganz frech drei Bildchen von Crystal Methodology | Java.net :

Verständlicher, und deswegen falscher Software-Prozess:






Komplizierterer, und deswegen besserer Software-Prozess:





Vereinfachtes Software-Prozess-Modell. Ziemlich dumm. Erstaunlich weit verbreitet:


----------



## VfL_Freak (2. Dez 2010)

:lol:


----------



## kama (2. Dez 2010)

Hallo,



Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Vereinfachtes Software-Prozess-Modell. Ziemlich dumm. Erstaunlich weit verbreitet:



es ist schon traurig aber dem muss ich aus meiner Erfahrung nach leider zustimmen....

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## tfa (2. Dez 2010)

> es ist schon traurig aber dem muss ich aus meiner Erfahrung nach leider zustimmen.


Ich auch. Das dumme ist, sowas kann echt total lange "ganz gut" funktionieren.


----------



## Marco13 (2. Dez 2010)

:meld: (Hier ist der Nachfolger von jemandem, bei dem das "ziemlich lange ganz gut funktioniert hat"...)


----------



## Foermchen82 (3. Dez 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> :meld: (Hier ist der Nachfolger von jemandem, bei dem das "ziemlich lange ganz gut funktioniert hat"...)



Lass mich raten: Du darfst das jetzt ausbaden und freust dich des Lebens?


----------



## maki (3. Dez 2010)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Ich auch. Das dumme ist, sowas kann echt total lange "ganz gut" funktionieren.


Es ist erstaunlich was man im Service mit viel Aufwand alles "richten" kann, selbst wenn da täglich (!) die Daten in der DB korrigiert werden, der Kunde hat den Eindruck dass "es funktioniert".



> (Hier ist der Nachfolger von jemandem, bei dem das "ziemlich lange ganz gut funktioniert hat"...)


Hehehe...


----------



## ARadauer (3. Dez 2010)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Ich auch. Das dumme ist, sowas kann echt total lange "ganz gut" funktionieren.



ja leider... aber irgendwann... irgendwann kracht alles zusammen...


----------



## Marco13 (3. Dez 2010)

Foermchen82 hat gesagt.:


> Lass mich raten: Du darfst das jetzt ausbaden und freust dich des Lebens?



Treffer.



ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> ja leider... aber irgendwann... irgendwann kracht alles zusammen...



"Kracht zusammen" klingt so plötzlich. Natürlich ist es nicht so, dass von einen Tag auf den anderen NICHTS mehr geht, und man KEINE Erweiterung oder Änderung mehr einbauen kann. Ich vergleiche das darum lieber mit einem Morast, in dem man sich immer mehr festfährt, und der immer mehr eintrocknet, und wo am Ende die vermeintlich trivialsten Kleinigkeiten exorbitant hohe Zeitaufwände nach sich ziehen. Der bekannte "Lava Flow".

Aber das schweift ab. Ich erinnere mich an ein Bildchen aus "Informatik 1":

```
Unprofessionell      Professionell
           ___________________
          |\                  |             
          | \                 |             
          |  \                |             
          |   \               |                
          |Plan\        Plan  |
          |     \             |                  
          |      \            |                   
          |       \           |                    
          |        \          |                     
          |         \         |                      
          |          \        |                       
          |Implement  \  Implement                        
          |            \      |                         
          |             \     |                          
          |              \    |                           
          |               \ Debug                              
          |                \  |                             
          |Debug            \ |                               
          |__________________\|
```

Hat aber mit der Realität™ IMHO nicht so viel zu tun....


----------



## ARadauer (3. Dez 2010)

Irgendwo sollte man auch testen ;-)


----------



## Marco13 (3. Dez 2010)

Wieso? Das macht doch der Kunde! // TODO Passendes Smiley einsetzen!


----------



## maki (3. Dez 2010)

Testen?

Ja klar, es wird doch immer alles getestet, mit dem Ergebnis: "Bei mir gehts!"


----------

